# Hello, from Canada & a pic of my horse + me :)



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

welcome!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to HF


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Hey, another Canadian! I'm Tiffanny and I breed Foundation Quarter Horses. Nice to meet you! 

sorry! i had to remove the link you posted. you are not allowed to advertise or add links to another forum/website without permission - jazzyrider


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome


----------



## luv2show (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. 

Here is a picture of my Horse, Tanner.


----------



## luv2show (Feb 10, 2008)

I guess I should probably attach one of me, too. 
I am on the left and don't mind the braces I just got them taken off 2 days ago


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awww you're horsey is so pret-tay lol

i love the braid!

welcome and have fun chatting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

you do have a really pretty horse!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Aw your horse is cute!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum. :wink:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome!! I love your horse, especially the braid! I'm not talented enough to do anything like that though


----------



## luv2show (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

The braid isn't hard to do at all, took me about 2 mins. lol.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

luv2show said:


> Thanks, everyone.
> 
> Here is a picture of my Horse, Tanner.


welcome to the forum!
Omg he's sooo cute! How did you do that braid?! I'm jealous haha


----------



## luv2show (Feb 10, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> luv2show said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, everyone.
> ...


Thanks for the welcome!  
I can't really explain how I did it but I used this site:
http://www.samfordequestriangroup.com/articles/plaiting.htm
To teach me how. I do a lot of neat things with his mane because it's 2 feet long. Here's another picture of him just outside. (Old owners took this before I bought him). I've trimmed it up and it's been pulled since then... but still 2 feet long. His mane lays neatly over to the right side now, lol.


----------



## luv2show (Feb 10, 2008)

Ohh, I forgot to add: I am going to do the "New plait trend" for shows  

(http://www.samfordequestriangroup.com/articles/plaiting.htm)


----------

